# BALNEÁRIO CAMBORIÚ | Yachthouse Residence Club by Pininfarina | 280m x 2 | 919ft x 2 | 81 fl x 2 | T/O



## FAAN

Yachthouse Club Residencial & Marina

*Location:* Balneário Camboriú, Santa Catarina, Brazil 
*Type:* Residence & Marina
*Construction start:* 2014

2 x 277 m

















​


----------



## FAAN

Neymar already guaranteed his apartment


----------



## FAAN

Site preparation:









luizsear


----------



## missioneiro

Very beautiful, Balneario Camboriu is the SSC from Brazil! Several +200 towers and maybe a supertall soon!


----------



## FAAN

From yesterday:



luizsear said:


> *Yachthouse - Pasqualotto*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://statigr.am/p/656488230568555362_729219315
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://statigr.am/p/665816615287484844_729219315


----------



## WonderlandPark

Nice looking design.


----------



## FAAN

They changed the design:










Now those building will have 75 fl (each one) and something around 260-270 m.

May 10:


----------



## Eric Offereins

nice and elegant.


----------



## FAAN

The height of the towers was changed: http://wp.clicrbs.com.br/guarda-sol/2014/07/01/corrida-nas-alturas/?topo=98,2,18,,,e159

Now each one will have *264m* and *70 fl*oors.


----------



## FAAN

*June 8*


----------



## mafd12

*BALNEARIO CAMBORIU | Yachthouse Residence Club | 277m x 2 | 909ft x 2 | 80 fl x 2 | U/C*






















































































































​
*January 2014*









*March 2014*









*June 2014*









*August 2014*









*October 2014*









*November 2014*









*December 2014*









*January 2015*


----------



## mafd12

February 13:



wander-udi said:


> *Vídeo da obra do 2/13/2015*
> Alcino Pasqualotto Neto
> Torre 1 - 2º piso
> http://scontent-b.cdninstagram.com/...-16/10991004_427228014111381_1415178565_n.mp4


----------



## SydneyCity

mafd12 said:


> ​




That's the Sydney skyline behind it...​


----------



## mafd12

February 18:



jhef123 said:


> subindoooo


----------



## mafd12

February 24:



wander-udi said:


> Mais uma grua! :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alcino Pasqualotto Neto


----------



## mafd12

March 7:



wander-udi said:


> alcinopasqualotto





wander-udi said:


> *vídeo* :http://iconosquare.com/p/935569483081413165_729219315


March 11:



wander-udi said:


> *Torre 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alcino Pasqualotto Neto


----------



## mafd12

March 28:



wander-udi said:


> Alcino


----------



## mafd12

April 7:



wander-udi said:


> *Torre 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Torre 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Renders*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alcino Pasqualotto Neto


----------



## Gutovsky

Best looking buildings of the city! Soon to become some of the tallest in Brazil. Very nice!


----------



## mafd12

April 18:



wander-udi said:


> Fundações concluídas.


----------



## Baitalon




----------



## FloripaNation

Please moderators, update to this: BALNEÁRIO CAMBORIÚ | Yachthouse by Pininfarina | 250m+ x 2 | 78 fl x 2 | UC

Last updates: 



wander-udi said:


> Parece que na torre 2 houve uma maior evolução, 1 mês antes a diferença entre as 2 era maior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christina Aguilera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alcino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More renders:
Click to expand...


----------



## wander-udi

jhef123 said:


>





jhef123 said:


>


----------



## wander-udi

jhef123 said:


> Atualização de 15/12/15


----------



## mafd12

December 23:



jhef123 said:


> atualização de 23/12/15
> 
> obras em recesso de Natal e ano novo, retorno dia 04/01/16.


----------



## mafd12

December 25:



jhef123 said:


>


----------



## mafd12

January 9:



wander-udi said:


> Jackson_fernando


Janaury 15:



jhef123 said:


> Atualização 15/01/16


----------



## Victhor

I love this image with slender towers like needles.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Beautiful interiors, but do you have to own a Ferrari to live in this building?


----------



## mafd12

February 26:



jhef123 said:


> Atualização 26/02/16


----------



## mafd12

April 4:



wander-udi said:


> alcino
> 
> *Um vídeo sobrevoando a obra!*
> http://www.pikore.com/m/1211065853219348527_2038424007
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## mafd12

April 17:



jhef123 said:


> Atualização 17/04/16


----------



## mafd12

May 1:



dberg242 said:


> ^^
> É sim. Não vão neoestilizar esse empreendimento.
> 
> Ainda inconformado com a pouca utilização pela Cechinel do terreno na Barra Sul, onde estão levantando o Pharos. De cima da para ver o quão subutilizado é esse terreno. Uma torre de no mínimo 70 pavimentos é o que deveria ter nele.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagem: Lucas Correia


----------



## wander-udi

jhef123 said:


> Atualização 21/05/16





Ygor Rodrigues said:


> Do insta do Lindomar


----------



## wander-udi

jhef123 said:


> Atualização 11/06/16


----------



## missioneiro

keep on rise


----------



## mafd12

July 9:



jhef123 said:


> Algumas fotos noturnas pra variar um pouco. kk


----------



## rodolfokw

July 16



jhef123 said:


>



Around 50 floors left


----------



## Victhor

Impressive!


----------



## wander-udi

jhef123 said:


>


----------



## rodolfokw

jhef123 said:


> View at 280 meters.


----------



## gabriel campos

GoUp said:


> Um amigo meu passou uns dias em BC e eu pedi pra ele tirar algumas fotos


----------



## jhef123

stage of works in October 2016 4k


----------



## mafd12

November 28:



wander-udi said:


> Atualização: 28/11
> 
> 31 de 81 pisos
> 
> *Fotos JC Drones*


----------



## FAAN

*December 18th, 2016*



wander-udi said:


> *Atualização em 18/12*
> 
> Fotos: JC Drones


----------



## FAAN

This projects has been once again changed. Now both towers will have a total of *81 floors and 277 meters*. Confirmed officialy last year by an enginneer working on the project.


----------



## jhef123

Left New video of the progress of the works, images of Monday 20/02/17.


----------



## jhef123

stage of works in February 2017 4k


----------



## mafd12

May 6:



wander-udi said:


> *Avances 06/05**
> 
> Fotos: jhef123
> *


----------



## Tiago Domiciano

New renderings:



jhef123 said:


> Mais uma foto minha para Pasqualotto&GT


----------



## Tiago Domiciano

May 30, 2017:



jhef123 said:


> 41º e 44º Pavimentos.


•

June 2, 2017:



Barriga-Verde said:


> Fotos de cel que fiz sexta (02/06):


----------



## Tiago Domiciano

June 12, 2017:



jhef123 said:


>


----------



## DaviRezende




----------



## mafd12

...



wander-udi said:


> *49 e 50 pavimentos*
> 
> *Fotos: jhef123*


----------



## jhef123

The 10 Largest Buildings of Balneário Camboriú 2017


----------



## AcesHigh




----------



## gabriel campos

DJI_0176-2 by jeferson cherobin, no Flickr

DJI_0179 by jeferson cherobin, no Flickr

DJI_0064-2 by jeferson cherobin, no Flickr


----------



## Jillestalin

Amazing skyline!! In a few years it will be even more impressive! :nuts:


----------



## gabriel campos

Jillestalin said:


> Amazing skyline!! In a few years it will be even more impressive! :nuts:


DJI_0092 by jeferson cherobin, no Flickr

DJI_0126 by jeferson cherobin, no Flickr

DJI_0149-2 by jeferson cherobin, no Flickr

DJI_0020 by jeferson cherobin, no Flickr

DJI_0017-3 by jeferson cherobin, no Flickr


----------



## Harryx5

Latin America Twin Towers


----------



## Munwon

skyscraper paradise


----------



## binhoguerra

Ótimas fotos 😎😱


----------



## Jillestalin

Munwon said:


> skyscraper paradise


Without a doubt, it's incredible!


----------



## Victhor

wooooow this city is getting so spectacular! everything is so slim and colorful!


----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## gabriel campos

IMG_3793 by jeferson cherobin, no Flickr
IMG_3792 by jeferson cherobin, no Flickr
DJI_0676 by jeferson cherobin, no Flickr


----------



## mafd12

From Latin American forum:



wander-udi said:


> *entre las nubes*


----------



## missioneiro

TALLEST TWIN TOWERS FROM THE WESTERN HEMISPHERE. Nothing more to add.


----------



## gabriel campos

EAST Tower 63f WEST Tower 64f


----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## gabriel campos

Alcino Pasqualotto


----------



## Chris00

Bringing it from the brazilian forum:




jhef123 said:


>


----------



## missioneiro

It does not show the greatness of the towers because if you compare, all neighbors are over 100mts+ and some near 200mts

And more than 10 floors to rise...


----------



## Chris00

bringing here:



jhef123 said:


>


----------



## GS 100

Updates:



jhef123 said:


>


----------



## Tupac96

*26/01/19*










Posted by Christina 'Aguilera' in the local thread


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Arquitetura by Dirceu S. Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## Chris00

From the brazilian thread



jhef123 said:


>





jhef123 said:


> Pavimento 77, para ver as fotos em 360º é só entrar no meu Flickr ou Facebook


----------



## Chris00

from the brazilian forum:



jhef123 said:


> (...)


----------



## GS 100

*24/09*



jhef123 said:


> ​


----------

